# How much clearance for getting new mantel into the room?



## Kaisermust (Feb 5, 2012)

We're making a new mantel surround for our full length fireplace wall-just a 3 sided box to cover over the top capstone on our fieldstone fireplavce wall. Want to add depth to the top of the mantel without trying to take the capstone off and will be making it out of oak to match the rest of the trim in the LR. Total width of mantel box will be 13'2"--ONE PIECE, with 1/8 inch clearance on either side to LR walls. Now for the million $ question: once we've got it built and get it in the LR will we have enough clearance to get in slid over the existing capstone. We know we have to tip it but just wondering whether anyone else has done a similar project without dinging/gouging the walls getting it in???


----------



## waho6o9 (Apr 4, 2010)

Make a prototype out of scrap and have at it. That might save you on time and material.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

measure mantel 13' 1 3/4 "diagonally across the thickness of the mantel (top left to bottom right) Usually figure on drywall patch and touch up paint Seen the drywall cut for a pocket also to try and slip it in but usually patch and paint


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum , Len


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

If you haven't made it yet, then you can calculate it using the Pythagorean Theorum (google it).

Referenceing the attachment, if the diagonal is less than the length of the room, you'll be able to rotate it level. Keep in mind that even if the diagonal is less than the room length, if the walls are not parallel (which is likely), you could run into trouble if you only have 1/4" of clearance, in which case, you'll run into the patch and paint scenario that was mentioned.


----------



## yipijian (Mar 29, 2012)

Pythagorean Theorum is good. it is quite helpful


----------

